# Spay coat?



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

What exactly is a "spay coat"? What causes it?

Dixie has this very soft, "cotton-y" fur on her haunches [almost like there's no top coat at all there - kind of like it's all undercoat??] and recently I've noticed it's also on her lower back legs. (She was spayed at 18 months.) I've never done any trimming, thinning, or cutting back there - and I've never used a Furminator. Only an undercoat rake, comb, and slicker brush.

These pictures don't show it very well, but these are the best pics I have right now.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a spay coat. I don't know the exact "cause" but it must have to do wth a change of hormones after a spay.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had my Brady groomed by a golden retriever show breeder last year. She told me Brady had spay coat, he is a neutered male. He has a very thick long coat but between his legs and lower belly it is cottony, mats real bad and is hard to brush through.

He was neutered at 18 months, but when he was four years old he had surgery for an obstruction. His whole belly and chest was shaved. His coat has been different ever since. I personally think Brady's coat changed from that surgery, whether is was from the shock of the surgery, the anesthesia, or meds. Who knows. I did not see any change in the three years between the neuter and the obstruction surgery.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> That is a spay coat. I don't know the exact "cause" but it must have to do wth a change of hormones after a spay.


I think change of hormones is the primary cause. Even intact dogs get a change of coat when the hormones (or as the case may be testosterone) starts dropping off and things shrink up. Also having thyroid issues doesn't help.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah, okay! Thais everyone!  It's really good to know - it'd been bugging me a bit, so I started a quick search and I'm glad I asked here.


----------

